# Who has the real balls?



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

One last stipulation, the owner of the car must race his own car. No chicken shits in drag racing.


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

The art of making a fast drag car is keeping the weight down. You adding 1200lbs to your opponents car hardly makes for a fair race. Restricting your opponents voltage too? I don't understand what this proves. 



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> It seems the NEDRA Yahoo Forum is full of insults against me from the geek crowd.
> 
> I cannot defend myself there, so I will comment here.
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Two vehicles racing at the same weight with the same voltage seems very fair to me.

What is not fair is 1500lbs cars racing like go-karts and calling themselves drag cars. The drag racing community is tired of this clown show from NEDRA. 



etischer said:


> The art of making a fast drag car is keeping the weight down. You adding 1200lbs to your opponents car hardly makes for a fair race. Restricting your opponents voltage too? I don't understand what this proves.


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't consider myself an expert on drag racing, but it would be quite a site to see you loading 1200lbs into you opponents vw bug before a race. Maybe you can lighten your car a bit?





LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Two vehicles racing at the same weight with the same voltage seems very fair to me.
> 
> What is not fair is 1500lbs cars racing like go-karts and calling themselves drag cars. The drag racing community is tired of this clown show from NEDRA.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah I dont see the point either (I admit I dont know much about racing)...what if the cars weight the same...but one driver is heavier? then what?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Rules:
> 
> If my car is lighter I will add ballast to match weight, or the opposition must add weight to match my car's weight.


I might point out that the White Zombie is only slightly lighter than your Camaro, weighing in at 2350 lb. Mike's crazy Pinto is lead powered and a lot heavier. You will need to add about 1000 lb. of ballast to match its weight.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

EVfun said:


> I might point out that the White Zombie is only slightly lighter than your Camaro, weighing in at 2350 lb. Mike's crazy Pinto is lead powered and a lot heavier. You will need to add about 1000 lb. of ballast to match its weight.


The path to victory is obvious. Fill a truck to it's max cargo weight with lead in parallel packs, watch as opponent loads up enough cinder blocks that he doesn't have enough juice to finish 1/4 mile. Profit!!


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

If i take my Honda to the track, they don't put restricter plates on the Charger that's gonna kill me. If you built a heavy car, with to little power, that's your problem, not theirs.

My Saturn EV won't beat yours, but i bet if i limit you to the 2000$ total cost, i'd win!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

alexcrouse said:


> If you built a heavy car, with to little power, that's your problem, not theirs!


I strongly agree!

Shut your mouth and try to go faster. That all!
Have an extreme torque isn't all at the drag strip.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

How about a vid. I would love to see your Camaro go down the track. I can't seem to find any. Please forward a link, I would love to see a run with an E.T.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Muscle cars dominate the drag strip because you need that much room for the monster V8. My gasser Camaro is one of the widest cars on the road. With the V8 and wide tires, there just isn't room to make it much narrower, I can barely work on the sides of the motor. Likewise with the big longitudinal engine (and it's almost technically a mid-engined car, the engine is way back), you couldn't shorten the wheelbase by much and still have a back seat.

EVs give you more design flexibility. You can ditch the tranny. You can run motors down the driveshaft tunnel. You can move batteries fore and aft to optimize the weight distribution.

When I designed my conversion, all the math favored a smaller vehicle. Years ago it was easy to put in more motor than lead acid batteries could power.

Anyway, Ron, an idea is to exploit all that room and weight budget you have with a big car. Why not run three or even four 11 inch motors, 3 or 4 Zillas, and enough LiPos? You might need to run a diesel truck driveshaft and rear axle to handle the torque.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> How about a vid. I would love to see your Camaro go down the track. I can't seem to find any. Please forward a link, I would love to see a run with an E.T.



http://www.ecedra.com/

It's right there on the front page. Time slips are in the Camaro build "Tread"

Keith


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm taking the challenge!

My rules: 

1. The car has to withstand a 1/4 mile run three times without recharging and blowing up

2. It has to go trough a corner of my choice with a speed max. 5 mph slower than me

Come to Croatia, I'm waiting


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

kek_63 said:


> http://www.ecedra.com/
> 
> It's right there on the front page. Time slips are in the Camaro build "Tread"
> 
> Keith


Yea, I saw the time slips, but their is only a black box where the video is supposed to be. I found two vids on youtube of less than 30 seconds that is just the burnout. I would love to see more though. Wayland has a dozen or more vids racing muscle cars. So you can see the side by side actuality of how fast his car actually is. 
Not only that, but I can show the vid to my gasoline musclecar buddies and surprise them with the takeoff.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> It seems the NEDRA Yahoo Forum is full of insults against me from the geek crowd.
> 
> I cannot defend myself there, so I will comment here.


As an unregistered lurker, I've been spending some time there and I fail to see the reason for your behaviour. I would also warn you to avoid using this forum to carry out attacks against other members of this, or any other forum. If you have some score to settle, this is not the place to do it.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Yea, I saw the time slips, but their is only a black box where the video is supposed to be. I found two vids on youtube of less than 30 seconds that is just the burnout. I would love to see more though. Wayland has a dozen or more vids racing muscle cars. So you can see the side by side actuality of how fast his car actually is.
> Not only that, but I can show the vid to my gasoline musclecar buddies and surprise them with the takeoff.



Try this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzLN50kOD-g&feature=player_embedded

I don't think that Ron has raced against anyone yet - this is as good as it gets. There is a video floating around (I can't find it right now) of Olly's bug running in the 9s. It takes off like a rocket!

Keith


----------



## Salty EV (Jun 8, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> It seems the NEDRA Yahoo Forum is full of insults against me from the geek crowd.
> 
> I cannot defend myself there, so I will comment here.
> 
> ...


I am a little confused, are you trying to be the fastest or fastest in a class? I thought your target was king of the hill (car wise)?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Well CroDriver has taken the challenge,

Over to Lithumaniacs - ??


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> 2. It has to go trough a corner of my choice with a speed max. 5 mph slower than me


That's mean, Cro. As far as I understand by their cars, there are no corners in the USA.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

The future will hold many new ideas in EV Drag Racing. Thank you. 



DavidDymaxion said:


> Muscle cars dominate the drag strip because you need that much room for the monster V8. My gasser Camaro is one of the widest cars on the road. With the V8 and wide tires, there just isn't room to make it much narrower, I can barely work on the sides of the motor. Likewise with the big longitudinal engine (and it's almost technically a mid-engined car, the engine is way back), you couldn't shorten the wheelbase by much and still have a back seat.
> 
> EVs give you more design flexibility. You can ditch the tranny. You can run motors down the driveshaft tunnel. You can move batteries fore and aft to optimize the weight distribution.
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL, Cro you are funny. I will take the challenge without the corners. Three runs without charging is no problem.



CroDriver said:


> I'm taking the challenge!
> 
> My rules:
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Still waiting White Zombie???


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Ron,

John Wayland left these boards long ago, same with the EVDL. If you're trying to draw him out, email him personally, because he's not likely to come here and even see this posting.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Still waiting White Zombie???


I might point out White Zombie is a full bodied street legal vehicle. I give him massive kudos for that.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Jason Lattimer said:


> I might point out White Zombie is a full bodied street legal vehicle. I give him massive kudos for that.


Lithiumaniacs seems to not notice the fact that Zombie is a different type of car. Also, it will eat him alive!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Why didn't anybody tell me there was gonna be a dick measuring contest? I would have brought my ruler.......... I mean yardstick


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Still waiting White Zombie???


If you are so dead set on racing White Zombie go to PIR. He's the champ, your the challenger, you need to go to him. 

Quit winning about car weight, voltage,etc,etc,etc. Set up classes like the NHRA,IHRA,AHRA; Min weight, Max voltage etc.

PS. A grudge drag race is usually RUN WHAT YOU BRUNG.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9b3JNunK4E&playnext=1&list=PLD35F7FEFDE6C2A52
Too bad Black Current can't make it to the states. I believe it is currently the fastest full bodied electric car in the world. 

9.5 at about 135 mph


----------



## Multiple Cars Guy (Jun 6, 2011)

A race should only be restricted to class. I fail to see how restricting voltage and matching weight to your vehicle is a fair race. If you think your car is so special, you shouldn't be looking for "ideal" conditions to win. 

It's like saying "I can totally whoop your butt in a race! But you'll need to remove the horsepower, chassis, two tires, the gearbox, body....Etc. NOW my bicycle can win! You're so going to lose!"

Nice race.....


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Jason Lattimer said:


> I might point out White Zombie is a full bodied street legal vehicle. I give him massive kudos for that.


It's also an ugly little Datsun.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Dink said:


> If you are so dead set on racing White Zombie go to PIR. He's the champ, your the challenger, you need to go to him.
> 
> Quit winning about car weight, voltage,etc,etc,etc. Set up classes like the NHRA,IHRA,AHRA; Min weight, Max voltage etc.
> 
> PS. A grudge drag race is usually RUN WHAT YOU BRUNG.


I will meet him anywhere in the Central USA, and yes he still reads these forums. He is no champ, and I do not need to go to him. He is watching he can respond. 

Also, let's make it a "grudge match" and let's up the bet to $10,000.00 on race day bring what you want. We have our new batteries on route, let's get busy! I don't mind smoking my motors for an easy $10,000.00!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Multiple Cars Guy said:


> A race should only be restricted to class. I fail to see how restricting voltage and matching weight to your vehicle is a fair race. If you think your car is so special, you shouldn't be looking for "ideal" conditions to win.
> 
> It's like saying "I can totally whoop your butt in a race! But you'll need to remove the horsepower, chassis, two tires, the gearbox, body....Etc. NOW my bicycle can win! You're so going to lose!"
> 
> Nice race.....


In fair racing they set rules for competition, but in this case let anything go! We have full $10,000.00 confidence that the Camaro will smoke that little piece of crap Datsun.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ron, what are you doing?

I warned you before not to use this forum as a way to attack people here or on other forums in the EV community. Folks like John Wayland have been an inspiration to people like those in this forum long before forums like this caught on and back yard EVs became more popular. It isn't right for you to sound off in this manner, and that isn't what this forum is for. I have cut you a lot of slack, but for some reason you still persist in lowering the standard of discussion. 

I don't know John personally, but from what little he posted here, my impression is that he isn't going to humor your rudeness or otherwise rise to your level. So stop using this forum to beat your chest. You have your own forum to do that if you wish.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

david85 said:


> Ron, what are you doing?
> 
> I warned you before not to use this forum as a way to attack people here or on other forums in the EV community. Folks like John Wayland have been an inspiration to people like those in this forum long before forums like this caught on and back yard EVs became more popular. It isn't right for you to sound off in this manner, and that isn't what this forum is for. I have cut you a lot of slack, but for some reason you still persist in lowering the standard of discussion.
> 
> I don't know John personally, but from what little he posted here, my impression is that he isn't going to humor your rudeness or otherwise rise to your level. So stop using this forum to beat your chest. You have your own forum to do that if you wish.


You warned me LOL, try warning the hecklers! 
I can and will post challenges to any EV racer of my choosing. Mr. White Zombie, has boasted many many times how he looks for racers at tracks to race his little Datsun. I am answering his call in public. 

I you disapprove of my posts, then I demand you remove all my information from this forum.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

A matter of fact I will do it for you!


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> It's also an ugly little Datsun.


What is the purpose of that commet? And why add it,s a little piece of crap datsun? Camaro's are like a$$holes, everybody has one and they all stink.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

david85 said:


> ron, what are you doing?
> 
> I warned you before not to use this forum as a way to attack people here or on other forums in the ev community. Folks like john wayland have been an inspiration to people like those in this forum long before forums like this caught on and back yard evs became more popular. It isn't right for you to sound off in this manner, and that isn't what this forum is for. I have cut you a lot of slack, but for some reason you still persist in lowering the standard of discussion.
> 
> I don't know john personally, but from what little he posted here, my impression is that he isn't going to humor your rudeness or otherwise rise to your level. So stop using this forum to beat your chest. You have your own forum to do that if you wish.


Thank you!


----------



## jk1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> It's also an ugly little Datsun.


Better any day than an ugly little persona.

I don't think I've ever come across a more bombastic self-aggrandizing character on any forum I've ever read. I do hope you don't get banned, it's laugh out loud cringeworthy fun to see you shouting your mouth off while not producing results. Have you managed a full power test that hasn't ended with you upside down yet 

Best of luck, I really hope someone takes you up on this, I'd love to see it.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

subscribing



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> It seems the NEDRA Yahoo Forum is full of insults against me from the geek crowd.
> 
> I cannot defend myself there, so I will comment here.
> 
> ...


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

subscribing



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> One last stipulation, the owner of the car must race his own car. No chicken shits in drag racing.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

subscribing



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Two vehicles racing at the same weight with the same voltage seems very fair to me.
> 
> What is not fair is 1500lbs cars racing like go-karts and calling themselves drag cars. The drag racing community is tired of this clown show from NEDRA.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

subscribing



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Still waiting White Zombie???


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

subscribing



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> It's also an ugly little Datsun.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

subscribing



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I will meet him anywhere in the Central USA, and yes he still reads these forums. He is no champ, and I do not need to go to him. He is watching he can respond.
> 
> Also, let's make it a "grudge match" and let's up the bet to $10,000.00 on race day bring what you want. We have our new batteries on route, let's get busy! I don't mind smoking my motors for an easy $10,000.00!


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

subscribing



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> In fair racing they set rules for competition, but in this case let anything go! We have full $10,000.00 confidence that the Camaro will smoke that little piece of crap Datsun.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

subscribing



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> You warned me LOL, try warning the hecklers!
> I can and will post challenges to any EV racer of my choosing. Mr. White Zombie, has boasted many many times how he looks for racers at tracks to race his little Datsun. I am answering his call in public.
> 
> I you disapprove of my posts, then I demand you remove all my information from this forum.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

subscribing



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> A matter of fact I will do it for you!


----------



## crashnfool (Sep 26, 2009)

electrabishi said:


> subscribing


I wouldn't hold your breath on that one Mike..


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

crashnfool said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath on that one Mike..


I'm pretty sure that Mike is just taking precautions against Ron deleting these posts.

Keith


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

As with the other thread, I've decided to pre empt another exchange by removing posts. Please end this now.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

david85 said:


> As with the other thread, I've decided to pre empt another exchange by removing posts. Please end this now.


And why was my challenge to Mike removed??? Still supporting NEDRA I see!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

electrabishi said:


> subscribing


Don't worry Mike the challenge stands for him or you. $$$$$$

I will wait for your responses.

David, this post does not violate rules and should not be removed.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Don't worry Mike the challenge stands for him or you. $$$$$$
> 
> I will wait for your responses.
> 
> David, this post does not violate rules and should not be removed.


This post is fine. The earlier one was not.



> The following are prohibited on DIY Electric Car forums:
> 
> 1) Flaming, hate speech, racial slurs or otherwise obviously offensive or trolling remarks.
> 2) Links posted to products for sale outside of the marketplace forums
> ...


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/faq.php


----------

